# dwa for sale



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

naja siamesis £50 each limited nos left know
naja annulifera £50 each each eating deforst food very well 
nala naja (sri lankan) just hatched but but loads of intrest will be taking them to hamm with all the rest

osteolemus tetraspis £550 at least 3 weeks old and eating very very well microchipped and a10 paperwork 

will accept trades on the cobras pythons,boas,monitors,venomous (no morphs)


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

You going to Hamm Peter?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

yes mate ill be there taking all the cobras. i havent got a table but im trading a lot out before the show.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Are the annulifera banded?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

no there just normals im afraid


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

My pictures are not uploading properly so i've put links up to my facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...624164.-2207520000.1378570139.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...624164.-2207520000.1378570135.&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...624164.-2207520000.1378570135.&type=3&theater


----------

